# Your country's Longest Road Bridge



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

*Your Country's Longest Road Bridge*

*Portugal:* *Vasco da Gama Bridge:* _17.2km_ (4.8km) of which are "access roads"









*
United Kingdom:* *Second Severn Bridge:* _5.1km _


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^ Vasco da Gamma bridge is weird. Why is the big gap on the shoreline and not somewhere in the middle? Doesn't make sense to me. Where do the big ships need sail? I guess not against the shoreline...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

*Zeeland Bridge*

The Zeeland Bridge is a 5.022 meter long bridge that spans the Oosterschelde estuary in the Zeeland province in the Netherlands. It connects the islands of North Beveland and Schouwen-Duiveland. It was constructed between 1963 and 1965 as a toll bridge. The bridge was paid off in 1989 and toll continued until January 1st, 1993 for maintenance. The bridge has been toll free ever since. The N256 highway runs across it. It should be noted the speed limit is 80 km/h, and is enforced by section control. (specs / tutor), which I've read has been out of commission since late August 2010.


----------



## CNGL (Jun 10, 2010)

^^ I would like to see Catalan C-32 free of tolls!
As for Spain, I believe it's the Cádiz third entrance bridge (Which it's still U/C, so I don't know what is the longest bridge in Spain)


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

- edit


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

Our longest bridge was "Viadukt Podtureň" but just 4 months ago was opened new one. 

*Považská Bytrica - Motorway bridge on D1
*









and second..

*"Viadukt Podtureň" on D1
*










_article with pics - http://liptak.blog.sme.sk/c/60175/Budete-byvat-v-novom-pod-dialnicou.html_


----------



## nenea_hartia (Aug 19, 2009)

Perhaps the longest bridge in Romania is Cernavodă Bridge, 1,584 km over the Danube, on A2 motorway:









_Photo: Cristi Cimpoeş_

Still, there is a longer bridge over the Danube, but it is between Romania and Bulgaria. Formerly known as the Friendship Bridge, it is a combined road and rail bridge and it has 2,8 km, according to Wikipedia:









_Photo: România Liberă_

A new bridge over Danube linking Romania and Bulgaria is under construction right now; after completion it will have 1,97 km:









_Source: Danube Bridge II official website_

A 1,8 km bridge over a future artificial lake is under construction on A3 motorway in the north-western part of Transylvania:









_Source: Transylvania motorway official website_


----------



## EEH (Jul 16, 2010)

Asparuhov bridge linking two parts of Varna, Bulgaria, passing over the channel between the Black sea and the Varna lake. It is 2,05 km long and 50 m high. It was compeletd in 1976. It's always been toll free.


----------



## Slagathor (Jul 29, 2007)

ChrisZwolle said:


> *Zeeland Bridge*
> 
> The Zeeland Bridge is a 5.022 meter long bridge that spans the Oosterschelde estuary in the Zeeland province in the Netherlands. It connects the islands of North Beveland and Schouwen-Duiveland. It was constructed between 1963 and 1965 as a toll bridge. The bridge was paid off in 1989 and toll continued until January 1st, 1993 for maintenance. The bridge has been toll free ever since. The N256 highway runs across it. It should be noted the speed limit is 80 km/h, and is enforced by section control. (specs / tutor), which I've read has been out of commission since late August 2010.
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/d/d6/Zeelandbrug-01.jpg/800px-Zeelandbrug-01.jpg


Aerial shot of the same bridge:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

joshsam said:


> ^^ Vasco da Gamma bridge is weird. Why is the big gap on the shoreline and not somewhere in the middle? Doesn't make sense to me. Where do the big ships need sail? I guess not against the shoreline...


There is another "elevation" in the bridge near the other side, but more into the middle. Also the Iberian Peninsula is very hilly, and the bridge does not start from sea level. 

Anyway, big ships can't get that much further done the river.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

Canada's longest bridge, is the Confederation Bridge. The bridge is 12.9 KM long. It was built, despite the majority (51-65% depending on sources) of residents on Prince Edward Island voting against it, INCLUDING the Premier's wife.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

joshsam said:


> ^^ Vasco da Gamma bridge is weird. Why is the big gap on the shoreline and not somewhere in the middle? Doesn't make sense to me. Where do the big ships need sail? I guess not against the shoreline...


That's where the navigation channel for marine traffic is.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Australia* - Houghton Highway (2.74km)









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ozventure/504314522/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

Fargo Wolf said:


> Canada's longest bridge, is the Confederation Bridge. The bridge is 12.9 KM long. It was built, despite the majority (51-65% depending on sources) of residents on Prince Edward Island voting against it, INCLUDING the Premier's wife.


The number of votes in Canada depends on the source? Sounds like reliable politics... :nuts:


----------



## 1+1=3 (Apr 10, 2010)

In Czech Republic the longest is viaduct on Prague outer ring passing Berounka and Vltava rivers, will be opened next week, 2055m long









Žďákovský bridge, completed 1967, 543m long, steel arch span 380m was longest in the world for some time


----------



## 54°26′S 3°24′E (Oct 26, 2007)

*Norway*

List of Norwegian bridges by length (with images): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_bridges_in_Norway_by_length

Drammenbrua motorway bridge is the longest, (1 892 m) but one of the least spectacular bridges of Norway. IMO the same could be said about most "superlong" bridges, bridges with long spans are both more impressive and requires more advanced engineering. Currently the road bridge with longest span in Norway is Askøybrua (850 m), but it will soon be passed by the Hardangerbrua (1310 m) which is currently U/C:


----------



## DanielFigFoz (Mar 10, 2007)

Fargo Wolf said:


> That's where the navigation channel for marine traffic is.


As I said, big ships don't usually go that far, and certainly can't go that much further.


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Italy's longest bridge should be Coltano viaduct on motorway A12 near Pisa. It is 9600m long but it has to be quite unremarkable since I didn't find any picture of it.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

Bridge between Rio de Janeiro and Niteroi, Brazil.

Extension: 13,3 Km


----------



## mapman:cz (Jan 14, 2007)

1+1=3 said:


> In Czech Republic the longest is viaduct on Prague outer ring passing Berounka and Vltava rivers, will be opened next week, 2055m long


Just a small correction here.

This is a common mistake, the whole bridge-system over Vltava and Berounka is 2291 m long and consists of 236 m long Vltava bridge (part of 513 construction stretch) and 2055 m long Lahovice viaduct over expressway R4, Berounka river, road 101 and Praha - Beroun railway.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Greece longest road bridge*

*Rio-Antirio bridge*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/ava_babili/4558653568/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/psyche126/1455054145/in/photostream/


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

^^ Absolutely amazing.


----------



## ea1969 (Oct 6, 2007)

^^

The Rion – Antirion Bridge is the longest multi-span cable stayed bridge of the World with its 2,252 meters’ deck. Its foundations lay on a seabed that reaches 65 meters of depth. This is a world record for a bridge as well as their diameter of 90 meters making of them the world’s largest bridge foundations. Although according to the constructors, the best record of this great Bridge, is that it was built “without any serious accident, without a single drop of blood”.

More on http://www.gefyra.gr (English and French versions available).

PS. An aerial view is shown on my avatar.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Switzerland - Lehnenviadukt Beckenried - 3147 m


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ That is longer than the A9 viaducts between Montreux and Villeneuve. Those viaducts are 2200 m long approximately.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Yeah it seems to be longer. I just found out that the Viaduct d'Yverdon (A5) is actually the longest bridge in Switzerland (3155m) but it's not nearly as spectacular:


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

I like this one, in the "Rodovia dos Imigrantes", between Sao Paulo and Santos, Brazil. Unfortunately, I don't know the extension.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

The "Third Bridge of Vitoria", Brazil. Extension: 3,3 km.


----------



## diablo234 (Aug 18, 2008)

The longest bridge in the United States is the Lake Pontchartrain Causeway outside of New Orleans. The bridge spans Lake Pontchartrain in Lousiana - that bridge is 23.8 miles (38.3 km) long, making it currently the largest completed bridge in the world.


----------



## malegi (Aug 21, 2010)

The longest bridge of Brasilia, the brazilian capital city. 1,2km.


----------



## Malaysian skyscraper (Nov 16, 2008)

The longest one in Malaysia is the Penang Bridge.








It"s length is 13.5km . One of it's most difficult challanges was adding a lane on each carriageway.


----------



## Fargo Wolf (Oct 23, 2009)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The number of votes in Canada depends on the source? Sounds like reliable politics... :nuts:


*snorts* You can tell which is "Govt" opinion and which is resident opinion. The Federal Govt FINALLY admitted a few years ago, that PEI residents had actually voted against the bridge, but ONLY after the bridge had been built. hno: Just more evidence that our Govt is NOT democratic, but lies along the line of a Communist wannabe dictatorship...


----------



## setiajie (Sep 30, 2009)

*Suramadu Bridge (EastJava - Indonesia)*

*SURAMADU Bridge*

Suramadu Bridge is a national bridge which across Madura Strait, connecting between Java island (at Kenjeran - Surabaya) and Madura island (at Labang - Bangkalan). This is a longest bridge in Indonesia with length 5.438 m / 5,438 km).










*This bridge consist of 3 section :*
*1. Causeway*
















Terdiri dari 36 bentang untuk sisi Surabaya dan 45 bentang sisi Madura dengan panjang masing-masing 40 meter. Konstruksi bangunan diatas menggunakan PCI Girder. Sedangkan untuk bagian bawah menggunakan pondasi pipa baja berdiameter 60 cm dengan panjang rata-rata 25 meter untuk sisi surabaya dan 27 untuk sisi Madura.

*2. Approach Bridge*
















Untuk bangunan atas menggunakan beton Presstressed Box Girder dengan bentang 80 meter sebanyak 7 bentang, baik untuk sisi Surabaya maupun sisi Madura. Sedangkan struktur bawah terdiri dari pondasi bored pile berdiameter 180 cm dengan panjang 60-90 meter

*3. Main Bridge*
































*Detail Segmen Main Bridge*
Konstruksinya terdiri dari pondasi bored pile 2,4 meter dengan panjang sekitar 80 meter, 2 Pylon kembar dengan ketinggian 140 meter dan lantai komposit double plane yang ditopang oleh cable stayed dengan bentang 192 m + 434 m + 192 m. Ketinggian vertical bebas untuk navigasi bentang utama adalah 35 meter.
*Pembagian Lajur Jalan*
Lebar Jembatan = 2 x 15.0 m
Lajur kendaraan = 2 x 2 x 3.50 m
Lajur lambat (darurat) = 2 x 2.75 m
Kelandaian maksimum = 3%
Lajur kendaraan
Kendaraan roda 4 terdiri dari 4 lajur cepat dan 2 lajur darurat
Kendaraan roda 2 terdiri dari 2 lajur
*Detail Pylon*
Konstruksi Pylon bentang utama setinggi 146 meter, dengan menggunakan borepile berdiameter 2,4 meter dengan kedalaman 71 meter, Ketinggian vertikal bebas (untuk navigasi) bentang utama adalah 35 meter dari permukaan laut.

Source :
1. http://www.suramadu.com
2. http://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jembatan_Nasional_Suramaduhttp://id.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jembatan_Nasional_Suramadu
3. http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=610314


----------



## Haljackey (Feb 14, 2008)

Longest bridge in Canada is the Confederation Bridge. It is 12.9 km (8 mi) long.


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

Le viaduc de Milau may not be the longest (2460m) bridge in France but is certanly the tallest in the world, going at 343m. above the valley.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

> Le viaduc de Milau may not be the longest (2460m) bridge in France but is certanly the tallest in the world, going at 343m. above the valley.


No, the clearance is 270 meters. The highest pylon is 343 meters tall. The Si Du River Bridge has a clearance of 470 meters.


----------



## mediar (Dec 13, 2008)

In Bulgaria the highest bridge is Bebresh, part of Hemus motorway, and it's around 120 meters high. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bebresh_Viaduct


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

nenea_hartia said:


> Perhaps the longest bridge in Romania is Cernavodă Bridge, 1,584 km over the Danube, on A2 motorway:


Just a second! Cernavodă? Isn`t it a Slavic name in Romania?

_Cernavodă = reminding me "black water" in Slovak=Čierna voda, Cezch=Černá voda, Polish=Czarna Woda (Slovak way how to write it - Čarna voda) and Crna voda in some other southern slavic languages :nuts:_

_Sorry guys for another Slavic issue _


----------



## chumpon (Aug 16, 2005)

Malaysian skyscraper said:


> The longest one in Malaysia is the Penang Bridge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

seem said:


> Just a second! Cernavodă? Isn`t it a Slavic name in Romania?
> 
> _Cernavodă = reminding me "black water" in Slovak=Čierna voda, Cezch=Černá voda, Polish=Czarna Woda (Slovak way how to write it - Čarna voda) and Crna voda in some other southern slavic languages :nuts:_
> 
> _Sorry guys for another Slavic issue _


Yes:

_The town's name is derived from the Slavic (more precisely Bulgarian) černa voda (черна вода in Cyrillic), meaning "black water"._

Zwolle also has a Cernavodă by the way.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

^^ Cheers and btw we also have Čierna voda/Feketenyék/Schwarzwasser/Schwarz Wasser- http://maps.google.sk/maps?f=q&sour...7716,17.660007&spn=0.067143,0.154324&t=h&z=13


----------



## paF4uko (Jul 12, 2008)

ChrisZwolle said:


> Yes:
> 
> _The town's name is derived from the Slavic (more precisely Bulgarian) černa voda (черна вода in Cyrillic), meaning "black water"._
> 
> Zwolle also has a Cernavodă by the way.


I guess the "ã" (and not "a") in "vodã" even specifies the Bulgarian dialect from which the name originated - the one in the central part of Northern Bulgaria.


----------



## Triple C (Aug 23, 2010)

Current: Çatalan Bridge, Adana (1575m)

















Karabük rail bridge, Karakaya dam reservoir (2050m) will get road section at upper level.









In the future: İzmit Bay Bridge (~3km)


----------



## engenx4 (Jul 2, 2010)

In Brazil our longest bridge is Rio-niteroi(13,29 Km)









In the future Salvador-Itaparica (~15km)


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

Urmia Kalantari Bridge (IR) (15km)
















Google Maps Link


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

The Asparuhov bridge in Varna remains the longest one inside Bulgaria, and if border bridges do count, Danube bridge Ruse - Giurgiu between Bulgaria and Romania remains the longest bridge for both countries.

Some newer adition is 770 m viaduct on A5 Lyulin near Golemo Buchino, which is almost directly connected to another one of 440 m... Driving in direction Pernik-Sofia you wont see the difference from being a one viaduct as the 50-60 m between them are over a vertical concrete wall. On the other side of the road still you touch the slopes of the mountain. 
Here are some panoramic pictures by fellow forumer FloatingShift from the time of construction of the two consecutive viaducts:



























The direct road connecting A5 to A6 near Pernik and passing over the interchange with E871 is 720 meters long:


----------



## HigerBigger (Aug 11, 2008)

I had the opportunity to visit the new Shanghai Container terminal (Part of Shanghai Port) but build on an island 32km into the see. The Terminal is linked by a 6 lane highway on a bridge with the total bridge section more than 38km long! Very impressive.
















See the old thread where I borrowed the two images from. It was extremely misty when we were traveling there and the windows on the bus dirty so my own pictures are not good.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=452860


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

I do not know if I wonder cross it any day but I expect not to get wrong.

Seems no return way in those 38 km...


----------



## alserrod (Dec 27, 2007)

It is not longest... but not recently built...











It is a bridge located in the road EX-207 at Alcantara, in the western Spain very close to the border with Portugal. It cross the Tajo river, the longest one that goes at Spain and Portugal.

More than 20 centuries old... and the road still cross by the same point where the Romans made the bridge. They have "decorated" the brigde like in the photo but the rest of the road has normal asphalt.

http://maps.google.es/maps?q=alcant...=h&hnear=Alcántara,+Cáceres,+Extremadura&z=12


----------



## pobre diablo (Mar 2, 2010)

,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Groningen NL (Dec 26, 2010)

Pretty impressive :cheers:


----------



## Chilio (May 1, 2009)

Actually, nobody from Bulgaria mentioned a viaduct of Bruxelles boulevard in Sofia, going to the Airport. It is 2150 m long and is upto expressway standard 2x2.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

alserrod said:


> I do not know if I wonder cross it any day but I expect not to get wrong.
> 
> Seems no return way in those 38 km...


On Italian A14 there is a 35 km section with no exits between Foggia and Cerignola. It's very annoying to miss the right exit there... There is another 30km+ section on A23 between Carnia and Pontebba.


----------



## Uppsala (Feb 26, 2010)

Öresund Bridge from Sweden to Denmark. The bridge has a motorway and a railway. The railway is under the motorway.










I think this is one of the most beautiful longer bridges in Europe. And this bridge is very good for Sweden and Denmark


----------



## Zagor666 (Feb 20, 2011)

A picture of the Bering Strait Bridge from a Discovery Channel documentary 
:cheers:


----------



## Nima-Farid (Jul 13, 2010)

^^ love it.... :cheers:
I would definitely use that...
I would start from Iran, go through Central Asian countries, pass through XUAR and PRC and then enter Russian Serbia and go there, then cross the strait and go towards Vancouver BC.

When will the construction start?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

Nima-Farid said:


> ^^ love it.... :cheers:
> I would definitely use that...
> I would start from Iran, go through Central Asian countries, pass through XUAR and PRC and then enter Russian Serbia and go there, then cross the strait and go towards Vancouver BC.
> 
> When will the construction start?


Never. It's a cathedral in the desert, connecting two unpopulated zones and so overwhelmingly expensive that it's not going to pay itself in 2000 years.


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Salvador Bahia state Brazil 

works starts in 2014


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

g.spinoza said:


> Never.


Never say never.


----------



## EywaEywa (Feb 12, 2012)

setiajie said:


> *SURAMADU Bridge*
> 
> Suramadu Bridge is a national bridge which across Madura Strait, connecting between Java island (at Kenjeran - Surabaya) and Madura island (at Labang - Bangkalan). This is a longest bridge in Indonesia with length 5.438 m / 5,438 km).
> 
> ...


By ray sby








BBy Aris


----------



## changluo (Jul 7, 2012)

I used the Donghai Bridge (Eastern China Sea Bridge) quite a few times when I was living in Shanghai. The picture was taken on one of the trips of mine. Donghai Bridge is 32.5km long and is said to be the third longest bridge of China. The second place now belongs to the 36km long Hangzhou Bay Bridge which I also used before but didn't take picture. 

The longest bridge in China is now the Qingdao Jiaozhou Bay Bridge, 36.48km (26.75km over sea).


----------



## MattiG (Feb 11, 2011)

*Finland*

There are no extreme bridges in Finland. The longest one is the Raippaluoto bridge. It is a cable-stayed bridge, total length 1065 metres, main span 250 metres, and the vertical clearance 26 metres. The height of the pylons is 82 from the sea level. The brigde was opened in August 1997, and it replaced a ferry connection.



















https://maps.google.fi/maps?q=Raipp...398&oq=raippaluoto&hnear=Raippaluoto&t=m&z=10


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

MattiG said:


> There are no extreme bridges in Finland. The longest one is the Raippaluoto bridge. It is a cable-stayed bridge, total length 1065 metres


Exactly the length of the longest viaduct in Slovenia (Črni Kal on A1). The longest bridge is 833 m though (over Mura on A5):









http://sl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slika:Most_%C4%8Dez_Muro.JPG


----------



## ovnours (Mar 2, 2012)

Russia's longest bridge is in Ulyanovsk - over the Volga river, 13 km long. 









The longest single span is in Vladivostok - Russky bridge, 1104 m


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

The Ulyanovsk Bridge is 5.8 km long.


----------



## ovnours (Mar 2, 2012)

ChrisZwolle said:


> The Ulyanovsk Bridge is 5.8 km long.


True. Although even without counting elevated parts of a highway it's still the longest.


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Very intresting thread! :cheers:


----------



## Innsertnamehere (Jun 8, 2010)

While not nearly the longest in Canada, it is quite possibly the most interesting. The brand new Deh Cho bridge in the Northwest Territories. Its only 1.1km long, but the bridge is located way up in the Canadian north, with no major towns or cities for hundreds of kilometers. (it serves as the main connecting road for Yellowknife, a remote canadian city 200km away) The bridge crosses the MacKenzie River, one of the longest and largest rivers in the world. It replaced a ferry service and Ice road, which had faced issues to the fact that for several months a year there were no ways to cross the river while the river froze enough for vehicles to cross it, but when a ferry could no longer serve the route either.











http://www.panoramio.com/photo/74232580









http://www.dehchobridge.info/


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ it's toll free for cars, but trucks pay up to $ 290 to cross it.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

ChrisZwolle said:


> ^^ it's toll free for cars, but trucks pay up to $ 290 to cross it.


^^Why? That's crazy expensive for trucks! How much longer is the shortest possible alternate route?


----------



## g.spinoza (Jul 21, 2010)

If the main destination is one city, it may be convenient for goods to be delivered by plane, instead of using the bridge. It's going to be empty


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

There is no alternate route. The AADT is only around 250 vehicles per day.


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

g.spinoza said:


> If the main destination is one city, it may be convenient for goods to be delivered by plane, instead of using the bridge. It's going to be empty


It depends by the kind of good. If they are relatively expensive (i.e. high value\volume ratio), 290$ for a full truck won't increase too much the final price. For bulky but cheap stuff (low value\volume ratio) it will be quite a rip-off.
Shipping anything by plane is very costly in terms of fuel, so I'm not sure if it's convenient.



ChrisZwolle said:


> There is no alternate route. The AADT is only around 250 vehicles per day.


I just realize that that "city" is just a village in the middle of absolutely nothing. With only 250 vehicles per day (and light traffic driving freely), the guy at the toll booth won't have anything to do most of the day.


----------



## ChrisZwolle (May 7, 2006)

^^ The Yellowknife Highway runs across it. It is the only access to the city of Yellowknife (pop. 19,000), the capital of the Northwest Territories. It's not a metropolis, but not a village either.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

italystf said:


> ^^Why? That's crazy expensive for trucks! How much longer is the shortest possible alternate route?


how about rates for Alpine tunnels? :nuts:


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

x-type said:


> how about rates for Alpine tunnels? :nuts:


Oh right, also here we're on the 200€-400€ range for trucks. I though they were much lower (like max twice the cars' toll).
Anyway, I think that taxing too much the tranportation system is always a bad idea, since it will increase living costs as whole.
If you tax tobacco, alchool or gambling, prices of other goods and services will stay the same; if you increase fuel, tolls, train transport,... obviously they don't.


----------



## niskogradnja (Feb 8, 2010)

The longest bridge in Bosnia- H. runs over the river Sava near the town of Orasje. It is 792 m long.


----------



## Druzers (Mar 8, 2008)

Two shots from Poland  

The Rędziński Bridge (Polish: Most Rędziński) is a cable-stayed bridge spanning the Oder river in Wrocław, Poland. As a section of the A8 motorway bypassing the center of Wroclaw, the bridge links both sections of the route across the Oder, providing connections to the A4 motorway to the south, and to the future sections of the S5 and S8 expressways to the northeast. With its pylon reaching a height of 122 m (400 ft) and having a total length of 1.7 km (1.1 mi), the Rędziński Bridge is the tallest and longest bridge in Poland.

1) From the air

2) Road view

3) Construction testing


...and second bridge is maby shorter but quite inetersting i think

Bridge over the Vistula in Toruń. National road 91. 540m length but full lenght with all viaduct connections is 4100m.



greetings from Krakow 
Walter


----------



## KiwiGuy (Jul 9, 2009)

The Rakaia River Bridge is NZ's longest road bridge at 1,757 metres (5,674 feet):


----------



## JonasPalmaL (Nov 27, 2012)

Venezuelan Longest Road Bridge: Mercosur Bridge

Caracteristics:
It's 11,2km long.
2 Floors: 1 Floor to rialway and 1 floor to highway road.
2 145m diamond towers.
Under construction. It finish in 2015.



















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9Kg1E4QcdI


----------

